# Sticky  How to access your Covid vaccination certificate



## xabiaxica

Certificado Covid: Estas son las comunidades que lo emiten en sus tres modalidades y así puedes solicitarlo


Todavía hay tres comunidades que no lo facilitan en sus tres modalidades: La Rioja, Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura



www.abc.es


----------



## Megsmum

Yep both have ours digitally, within an hour of second dose. Plus one printed off. All very efficient here


----------



## Alcalaina

Very easy in Andalucia too, with the mobile app. And I believe they are sending copies by post to everyone over 65.


----------



## davexf

Hola 

There is a problem with the app in Andalucía in that it won't accept "Personal data" - you need a digital signature or [email protected] I believe 

Davexf


----------



## Alcalaina

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> There is a problem with the app in Andalucía in that it won't accept "Personal data" - you need a digital signature or [email protected] I believe
> 
> Davexf


Not so. You can access it on the mobile app with personal data (AN number and NIE) then they text you a code to enter. Did mine this way yesterday, no problem.


----------



## Wibs

Alcalaina said:


> Not so. You can access it on the mobile app with personal data (AN number and NIE) then they text you a code to enter. Did mine this way yesterday, no problem.


I just tried this, AN number and NIE. Came back with an error, 'Not Recognised'

Wibs


----------



## Joppa

Wibs said:


> I just tried this, AN number and NIE. Came back with an error, 'Not Recognised'


How did you get your vaccination? Did you quote your AN number at the ambulatoria, then your record should be with Anadalucian Healthcare.


----------



## Wibs

I got my vaccinations at the Medical Centre in La Cala. They had previously given me an AN number, which does seem to be recognised anymore. My records are at the Medical Centre, but they refused to give me a copy until I gave them the form from the Social Security, the 'Acreditativo Derecho A Asistencia Sanitaria Public'. While the Social Security in Fuengirola were not giving out appointments the Medical Centre were accepting the acknowledgement of receipt of online applications at Social Security in lieu of the 'Acreditativo Derecho A Asistencia Sanitaria Public', but that seems to have been suspended, or rolled back, and I suspect that AN numbers given out during that period no longer work.

Wibs


----------



## Nomoss

xabiaxica said:


> Certificado Covid: Estas son las comunidades que lo emiten en sus tres modalidades y así puedes solicitarlo
> 
> 
> Todavía hay tres comunidades que no lo facilitan en sus tres modalidades: La Rioja, Castilla-La Mancha y Extremadura
> 
> 
> 
> www.abc.es


Is that link still valid? I have friends from Mallorca visiting (in their camping van) on Thursday. They left there before the EU certificates were available, and want to download them when here.


----------



## xabiaxica

Nomoss said:


> Is that link still valid? I have friends from Mallorca visiting (in their camping van) on Thursday. They left there before the EU certificates were available, and want to download them when here.


I can't imagine why it wouldn't be.


As for Mallorca, it gives instructions as to how to get their certs.


----------



## Nomoss

xabiaxica said:


> I can't imagine why it wouldn't be.
> 
> 
> As for Mallorca, it gives instructions as to how to get their certs.


Thanks, I was wondering if the system and instructions change there as frequently as they do here


----------



## simonsalsa

Due to offices closing and procedures changing I haven’t been able to register for a social security number. I doubt I will be able to get a digital certificate.. I get my second jab on Friday so I may try to get some paper certificate!


----------



## Localizer

.... In our part of Andalucia when we received our original vaccinations we were temporarily signed onto the health system for three months (we are under retirement age and have private healthcare as required for our residency). At the end of the 3 months it was not possible to display our digital certificate - so ensure you store an image or print a copy. At booster time our temporary salud membership was again set up - but we both found we had to delete and reinstall the iPhone App to get it to display our new and updated digital certificates........


----------

